# Pamphlet on Train reelated math.



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

In order to teach myself the necessary coding and such that is required to write and compile an ebook, I started writing a pamphlet (or perhaps a short book when its finished) on some of the math concepts encountered when building model trains. Would you guys find something like that useful?

Scott


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I never really thought of needing a booklet or pamphlet on math for garden railroad dummies. Maybe if you gave some examples, I might understand more what you are trying to do. Ohm's Law, per cent grades, converting scales, scale mph, truss angles, switch frog angles. Those are the most common ones that come to my mind right away. But I'm not sure I see a need for a pamphlet on those. Most are just multiplying or dividing 2 numbers. Of course knowing which 2 numbers is the fun part! It might make a useful web page. 

My problem would be if I had the booklet, I would never find it when I needed it. 


In all fairness, since I teach physics and engineering I'm probably the wrong guy to base your decision on. Give us a little more insight. 

Tom P


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Tom, and Scott, 

I would be interested, not so much for myself, but for the new inductee into the hobby. I would start the 'book' with an introduction to the common terms an meanings and go from there. Although all of that information is available in hodge podge fashion from many sources, a compilation would be a wonderful thing. Especially if posted or linked to here and on the other major model railroad forums. 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Scott -

I found you Schienenzeppelin project on your web site interesting.

This *might* be a picture of the interior - I'm not 100% sure if that is true.

The picture came up with a search on German Google but then there was no more reference to it.











Also - the original came in various versions, some with a two-bladed propeller, the article claims there was only one four-bladed propeller version.



And I couldn't get the email contact link to work on your web site so I'll mention it here.
You have the i and e reversed in Schienenzeppelin on your website - everytime you use that word.


Knut


----------

